
Apple Updates Developer Beta SDKs for iOS, iTunes, Xcode, Apple TV - Semteksam
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/apple_updates_developer_beta_sdks_for_ios_itunes_xcode_apple_tv/
======
digiwizard
Sounds to me like we're getting a lot closer to the iOS 5 launch.

